# Out of Office Email Auto Reply:



## Sarah (Oct 13, 2004)

Phrases For Your "Out-Of-The-Office" E-Mail Auto-Reply...



I am currently out at a job interview and will reply to you if I fail
to get the position. Be prepared for my mood.


I'm not really out of the  office. I'm just ignoring you


You are receiving this automatic  notification because I am out of the office. If I was in, chances are you  wouldn't have  received anything
at all.


Sorry to have missed you but  I am at the doctors having my brain removed so that I may be promoted to  management


I will be unable to delete all the unread, worthless emails  you send me until I return from vacation on 4/18. Please be patient and your mail will be deleted in the order it was received.


Thank you for  your email. Your credit card has been charged $5.99 for the first ten words  and $1.99 for each additional word in your message


'The e-mail server is  unable to verify your server connection and is unable to deliver this  message. Please restart your computer and try sending again.' (The beauty of it is that when I return, I can see how many in-duh-viduals did this over and over.)


Thank you for your message, which has been added to a queuing system.  You are currently in 352nd place, and can expect to receive a reply in approximately 19 weeks.


Please reply to this e-mail so I will know that you got this message.


I am on holiday. Your e-mail has been deleted.


Hi. I'm thinking about what you've just sent me. Please wait by your PC for my response.


Hi! I'm busy negotiating the salary for my new job. Don't bother to leave me any messages.


I've run away to join a different circus.


AND, FINALLY, ABSOLUTELY THE BEST:
I will be out of the office for the next 2 weeks for medical reasons. When I return, please refer to me as 'Loretta' instead of 'Steve'.'

​


----------



## Silat Student (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh ROFL, well done. I've got a few folks who are in the IT fields who'll just love this. Thanks for the laugh Sarah.


----------



## Xequat (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow, that's good stuff.  I think I'm gonna try the please reply to this email so I know you got this message one.


----------



## TimoS (Oct 14, 2004)

Heh, I've been on a course this week and put this in my Out of office autoreply:

On a course
Back 15. October
In an emergency, call 112


(for americans, 112 is equal to 911 here in Europe). Best thing about this is I got a reply from my boss telling me to change my own mobile number to it! Sheesh, no sense of humour...


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 21, 2004)

Nice! :roflmao:

especially this one.


> You are receiving this automatic notification because I am out of the office. If I was in, chances are you wouldn't have received anything


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 21, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> I will be out of the office for the next 2 weeks for medical reasons. When I return, please refer to me as 'Loretta' instead of 'Steve'.'
> 
> 
> ​


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!  :lol:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 21, 2004)

I'll have to use that one...though I think Sienna a much prettier name.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Sarah (Oct 21, 2004)

Sienna...yes that does suit you!!





			
				hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> I'll have to use that one...though I think Sienna a much prettier name.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> ...


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 21, 2004)

Yes, and I won't have to change my initials!


Regards,


Steve


----------



## chefs (Dec 1, 2004)

Tee hee hee.  Must take those to work tomorrow


----------

